# Eastern or central bearded dragon



## manou (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi

Always the same question, I know.
But I just can not figure it out.
Just bought 4 dragons, should be eastern bearded ones, but a friend of mine just told me that they look a lot like central beardies.
Can anyone help me ?





Thanks a lot

Cheers


----------



## Rocket (Aug 27, 2012)

All central (P. vitticeps).


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 27, 2012)

Central


----------



## saintanger (Aug 27, 2012)

central, next time do some research before you buy.


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 27, 2012)

Dont worry centrals are great too ! I have one he is perfect ! And loves carrot ! Bought him down with me to cut up some veges, couldnt even wait until i put it into the tank, he was eating out of the dish on the way upstairs  aha


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Aug 28, 2012)

Definitely Central, very cute looking beardies too


----------



## Flaviruthless (Aug 28, 2012)

Central


----------



## Colubrid (Aug 28, 2012)

Eggplant.


----------



## manou (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yes, saintanger, more research next time. 
But they are great too.


----------



## saintanger (Aug 28, 2012)

there are some very dishonest breeders out there, wen i first strated i was like you but learnt to research the seller and the breed i was buying.


----------



## yeahbutno (Aug 28, 2012)

saintanger said:


> there are some very dishonest breeders out there, wen i first strated i was like you but learnt to research the seller and the breed i was scabbing from


Fyp

- ybn


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 28, 2012)

Central They look so much like one of mine crazzyyy haha


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 29, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> Central They look so much like one of mine crazzyyy haha



Maybe coz they are the same kind ? Well at least one of them is haha


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 29, 2012)

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What???


----------



## LittleHiss (Aug 29, 2012)

They're all centrals. Eastern's are pretty ugly, with really large, defined scales on their head, their head is usually quite narrow and angled, and they tend to be some shade of grey.


----------



## Stilts (Aug 29, 2012)

> Eastern's are pretty ugly


That's a bit harsh, I love the easterns. I think they are beautiful, even if the plain grey ones


----------



## eddie123 (Aug 29, 2012)

yea definetely a central. IMO there cooler and produce better colours than the easterns


----------



## saintanger (Aug 30, 2012)

yeahbutno said:


> Fyp
> 
> - ybn



what are you on about? i have never scabbed a reptile. 99% of my reptiles i have paid for off breeders or sellers, 1% i was given for free by people who contacted me.

if your gonna quote me don't edit what i actually wrote cause that ain't quoting.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Aug 30, 2012)

LittleHiss said:


> They're all centrals. Eastern's are pretty ugly, with really large, defined scales on their head, their head is usually quite narrow and angled, and they tend to be some shade of grey.



i have 2 eastern bearded dragons and they are definitely not ugly. IMO think they are better looking. i caught an eastern bearded dragon on my school oval that looked like those dragons in the photos but this one had a black tip of the tail and black feet. plus easterns get bigger and have a yellow mouth.


----------

